# 3 sweet heart female ratsd in VA/DC/MD



## ratzluver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi! I rescued 3 rats from a pet store and need to find them a new home because my mom doesn't like the smell and I don't always have enough time as I have a ferret too. I love them so much, but I don't own the house, so they must go. These are three sweet girls and I will cry when they leave, but I know it is probably better for them. They will come with cage, accessories, and any food I have left over. If I am able to keep them I will inform everyone and erase this ad. Below are descriptions:

Babee approx.11 months old. She is a black mismarked English Irish rat.She is very social and loves to give kisses and eat! When it is really quiet and no one else is around she will usually cuddle with you. She loves to sit on shoulders!

Zoey is approx. a 7-8 month old albino girl. She is a little stinker and will still anything and everything! She loves to be out of the cage and will climb up your arm before the door to her cage is half open!

Layla is approx. a 8-9 month old Himalayan (or Russian blue Siamese) dumbo eared rat. She loves her rat friends, but is still learning humans are ok too. She has come a long way!

You must have experience with rats! I will ask you some questions when you pm me just to make sure! Babee, Layla, and Zoey must stay together. I would love it if you could keep me updated on how they are doing. If you can not keep them please let me know, so I can see if I am able to take them back!


----------

